# Tracing a freezemark ?



## LisaG (22 April 2008)

Hi everyone,

what sort of information can I find about my mare by her freezemark alone ?

I bought from a dealer and he gave me wrong passport, so I know nothing about her and don't believe what he told me.

My mark is 2A4A if that is maybe particular to one company maybe ?  Or are they just all random the marks ???

Thanks


----------



## equiweb (22 April 2008)

I believe thats a Farmkey freezemark


----------



## LisaG (22 April 2008)

Oh really !!  So its definitely worth me contacting them you think ??

Its characteristic of theirs I take it ??

Thanks alot, it costs about £15 per company to check, it would save me a lot of dosh being able to go straight to known co.


----------



## polyphonic (22 April 2008)

I did it with Flint and it paid off, but I waited weeks and weeks for a  response and you may not get one.  They charge you the money then they send a letter to the people who had him freeze marked.  They might of moved address etc or sold the horse onto someone they have no info about, Its worth a try but its not all success Im afraid


----------



## Dressagebabe (22 April 2008)

Can you do a follow up or PM me if you get any success with Farmkey as I bought a horse with a freezebrand from them but because he changed owner twice without the original registered owner notifying farmkey they won't release details or transfer to me even though I have explained that the original owner now lives in Australia! I am at stalemate.


----------



## LisaG (22 April 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I would love to know more, will give it a try x


----------



## Donkeymad (22 April 2008)

Farmkey do the four-digit Freezemarks so would agree it's probably theirs. They have to obtain written permission from the previous (registered) owner before they can give out any information.


----------



## equiweb (22 April 2008)

Tracing Equines - Article On Freeze Marks 

That should help you a little


----------



## LisaG (24 April 2008)

Thanks again eveyone x


----------

